# Gotta luv California!!



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Well, the Karma bus finally turned down my street, parked in front of my house, and gave me a morale boost, that has me about as happy as I've been in quite a while. My Ex and her sister, are moving to California at the end of July.:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

So Long, Farewell - YouTube


----------



## Jibril (May 23, 2012)

What's with all these cheaters going to California? I like the weather there and was thinking about moving there...

Now I'm afraid I'll end up treading on a snake. 

Anyway, congrats!


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Bill Haley - See You Later Alligator - JazzAndBluesExperience - YouTube


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Syndicate of Sound Little Girl - YouTube


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Jibril said:


> What's with all these cheaters going to California? I like the weather there and was thinking about moving there...
> 
> Now I'm afraid I'll end up treading on a snake.
> 
> Anyway, congrats!


Thank you.........thank you very much.


----------



## anonymouskitty (Jun 5, 2012)

Na Na Hey Hey Kiss Him Goodbye - YouTube


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Absolutely !!!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

DO NOT MOVE TO CA. lol. But I'm glad your ex is!!

But it sucks here. Don't move here...


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

ahh...but Cali is a cheater friendly state. Liz Taylor made a living out of it.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope Cal. is wonderful. If it keeps her there and out of my hair.


----------



## oldmittens (Dec 2, 2011)

Does your wife's kids help her in anyway???


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

The weather may be nice---but this stay is a F'ing disaster---last place on earth you would wanna move to


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

My ex is headuing to Cali too. Hopefully this week! :smthumbup:


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

Can all you push all the cheaters north to SF! There is really no hope for N Cal.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

oldmittens said:


> Does your wife's kids help her in anyway???


A lot of lipservice, but not in any meaningful way. The whole family, her Mom included, are embarrassed that one of their family has been to a mental institution. Bunch of selfish f**kers. Her sister is top-notch, but the rest of them are selfish , greedy, stupid and snobbish. That's one of the things I do feel for her. Her family is crap, while mine has been supportive through it all and especially to her, during her crisis.


----------



## viggling (Apr 27, 2012)

just what we need here is more cheaters lol


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm going back to Cali, Cali, Cali
I'm going back to Cali.. hmm, I don't think so
I'm going back to Cali, Cali, Cali
I'm going back to Cali.. I don't think so

(Apologies to LL Cool J.)


----------



## Readytogo (Jul 11, 2012)

I live in Cali. Politically the state is in shambles. But there are cheaters everywhere! I know one in NJ!! 
I'm suprised so many are moving to Cali - when I hear of so many leaving this once lovely state. People are losing their jobs and homes here. Banks/builders that once built homes to sell are having to tear them down becuase they cant sell them....


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Readytogo said:


> I live in Cali. Politically the state is in shambles. But there are cheaters everywhere! I know one in NJ!!
> I'm suprised so many are moving to Cali - when I hear of so many leaving this once lovely state. People are losing their jobs and homes here. Banks/builders that once built homes to sell are having to tear them down becuase they cant sell them....


Well, Illinois is THE most politically corrupt state in the US, and our taxes are high, and we have strict laws. 

I mean, sh!t, both our last two governors are in the clink right now! Watch out, Quinn!


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

I got a call from my EX this afternoon. As of 3 p.m. she is on her way to her new life. I'm happy for her, she was my wife for a long time. I admit I cried a bit. I wish her well, with all of my heart...Joni Mitchell - California - YouTube


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

I think that she feels that there is hope that we will eventually reconcile, although I have repeatedly tried to assure her that such a thing would be impossible. I am in a new relationship now, and will apply the same standards of loyalty and fidelity to my new GF as I did to my ex-wife.


----------



## ReturnOfTheKitty (Aug 11, 2012)

The patriotic fervour is so inspiring. It reminds me of food fights we had at school


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Upon hearing this news, here how I feel. Please especially notice the MOVES that he makes! 

Get Up Offa Dat Thang!


----------

